# endo and the pill



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

i was just wondering if anyone has endometriosis and was taking the pill but stopped. i'm switching brands, but i forgot to make a new appointment, so i've gone 3 weeks without any pills. i'm starting a new pack after my next period. i've been cramping horribly in my abdomen and it's not like my usual ibs spasms. it just plain hurts. i had some endo taken out when i was a junior in high school (they found it when i had my appendectomy), it was taken out in the same areas that are cramping now (right on my bikini line). i started on the pill immediatly and the cramping pretty much stopped. but i honestly don't remember what the endo cramping felt like. anyone have an insite as to what your endo cramping feels like? this just hurts, it doesn't feel gasy, it just feels painful. i have shooting pains in my abdomen.. right around the scars.thanks,lindsayoh, and sorry this is so wordy


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Don't worry, you're not wordy







Are you getting your period, or about to? I ask because the location you are talking about is near where I got ovulation pains when I wasn't on the pill. They could be pretty sharp, and usually lasted about 6-8 hours.


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

i start my period in exactly two weeks.. so maybe it is just ovulation. right now it doesn't hurt at all.


----------



## lolo (Feb 19, 2002)

I have endometriosis and just went off the pill a few months ago. When I experience pain from the endo, it just hurts; doesn't feel like cramping, just pain all in my abdomen. I was treated for it last year with Lupron, and I seem to be better now. When I have a flare-up of my IBS, it's always pinpointed to the lower left side of my abdomen, which is where I always hurt with IBS. Hope you feel better!


----------

